# Happy Birthday Trish (TnTWalter)



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope you have a great Birthday! 
Riley & Monte said they want to help Winston in giving you lots and lots of Birthday kisses.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Trish- have a great birthday!!!

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Trish. I hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hava Great Birthday!! I am sure you will have a fun filled day with your family!! Hugs from all of us here!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Trish have a fabulous day! My sister is also named Trish - is that your "given" name or a nickname? I don't think my sister has forgiven my Dad yet for insisting that she be given the full name of Patricia.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Trish!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy birthday Trish!! Party hard and enjoy :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Trish! arty:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Trish! I hope you hava great day!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy birthday Trish!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie wags his tail for you!
And Chelsie too!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Trish,


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::juggle:Happy Birthday Trish!:juggle::juggle:
:thumb:Hope you have a great day!:thumb:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

happy birthday trish, enjoy your day!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am adding my birhtday wishes to the list. Have a great day and a great year.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TRISH!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Ohhhh~ I missed it but I hope you had a wonderful birthday!!
:whoo::biggrin1::whoo::biggrin1:


----------

